# Future site of my Loft has alot of wires overhead.



## meatcutterss1 (Oct 17, 2011)

I live in the city & my property has Electric wire & T.V. Cables crossing my property.Does anyone have any suggestions or advice on dealing with these barriers. Thank You Ed Rodriguez


----------



## birdkeeper (Jun 24, 2009)

It is hard having electric wires but the birds eventually learn to avoid them. I have the same problem because I have electric lines right above my loft and had some birds hit them in the process broke a leg or scrape their chest.


----------



## meatcutterss1 (Oct 17, 2011)

Hey Marvin, thanks for the information. When a bird breaks a leg, do you keep it racing or make into a breeder? Ed


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

Ofcourse it has to heal but I sent one after it healed. He never did very good before or after the injury, but he always came home. And in his case I wouldnt be making him a breeder anyway so he goes to races. Not sure if has ever actually raced home though


----------



## birdkeeper (Jun 24, 2009)

Like newtopidgeons said, you let the bird heal up and send them to the races and if the bird ends up being a good bird, winning or in the top ten most of the time then you can eventually use it as a breeder if you like.


----------



## meatcutterss1 (Oct 17, 2011)

Thank You newtopigeons & birdkeeper, I apreciate the replies


----------



## 4nursebee (May 27, 2009)

I have electric fence around my garden (300x300) and have only lost a couple birds. I say keep enough birds to deal with natural loss.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

meatcutterss1 said:


> Hey Marvin, thanks for the information. When a bird breaks a leg, do you keep it racing or make into a breeder? Ed


I guess you have seen it can be a problem. the choice to keep trying is up to you.


----------



## meatcutterss1 (Oct 17, 2011)

Thank you, spirit wings & 4nursebee for your replies. Learning more & more from these posts.


----------



## brown7683 (May 9, 2011)

This was my first year racing and I have power lines about 5 ft in front of my loft. I never had a issue at all. Not saying people don't but I didn't. Won't matter next year building new loft over in different part of property where no trees or power lines and using current loft just as breeder loft. But i would say worse case you will get a bird with broken leg but then again good be no problem at all.


----------



## meatcutterss1 (Oct 17, 2011)

Thank You brown7683, Good to know. Thinking of making their loft landing lane over the swimming pool instead over the house. Less wires directly in front of them when they try to land in the loft's trap.


----------

